# How to solve a rubik's cube blindfoldeded???



## nova123311 (Feb 19, 2009)

I need to learn how to solve a rubik's cube blindfolded please? I've been solving without blindfold for about 1 month(average:1 min) Can someone help?thx in advance.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 19, 2009)

lol it depends on how dedicated you want to be...


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 19, 2009)

I really love Google and YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM&feature=channel_page


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 19, 2009)

3cycle method....pochmann....M2....etc


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 19, 2009)

Probably learn Old pochmann or 3OP. I don't remember the link for pochmann but you can find Macky's guide for 3OP at http://www.cubefreak.net


----------



## happa95 (Feb 19, 2009)

If you don't have it in you to just search for how to solve blindfolded, I doubt you will have the dedication to get good at blindfold solving.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 19, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Blindfold+Cubing


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 19, 2009)

very well said, Sir.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 19, 2009)

You wanna learn BLD while your average is still 1 minute? That's kinda unusual....


----------



## Ellis (Feb 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> You wanna learn BLD while your average is still 1 minute? That's kinda unusual....



How so? I don't think it would be uncommon for someone who doesn't even know how to solve the cube at all to want to learn how to do it blindfold. Didn't macky have a challenge to anyone who couldn't solve the cube to learn a blindfold method? Someone did it, and although it took quite some time, they still had a successful blindfold solve as their first solve. 

anyway... I just finished teaching old pochmann in one day to someone who averages 1:15-1:20. I believe that they fully understand the method and I think once they finish learning the few algorithms necessary that they will be able to get some successful solves.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 19, 2009)

Ellis said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > You wanna learn BLD while your average is still 1 minute? That's kinda unusual....
> ...



I know it's possible...but it just seems kinda unusual...May the algs they learn from BLD will help them in normal cubing


----------



## tim (Feb 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> You wanna learn BLD while your average is still 1 minute? That's kinda unusual....



Haha, mine was above 2 minutes when i started learning from Macky's 3-cycle guide. It took me almost an hour until i made it successfully through the example . Yeah, good old times.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't you mean bad old times?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 19, 2009)

tim said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > You wanna learn BLD while your average is still 1 minute? That's kinda unusual....
> ...



Now we know where your BLD skill came from heheh.


----------



## tim (Feb 19, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Don't you mean bad old times?



Nope, they were awesome. I didn't know anything about cubing (just learnt a crappy beginner method) and spent one week at my grandma's place starring at a few pieces of paper full of algorithms (i didn't know the notation by heart) and text (which i barely understood). After several sleepless nights i finally understood most of the method and solved my first cube blindfolded. The feeling was so intense that i even cried .
I think i learnt a lot from that week (not only cubing-wise) and i was even sure, that i can reach everything in life if i want to .


----------

